# Skyline insurance for Birmingham



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

After futile attempts on the phone I can't seem to get a 'modest' quote on insuring the car this time around, mainly because of the postcode I live in  My car has been off road for a couple of months, but trying to get back to the previous insurer they can't insure because they are changing their underwriting or something. I must've called up all the specialists, A plan, A flux, KM, Tett Hamilton... few were willing but quotes have been 100% more than what I paid early this year. :chairshot The majority of quotes are 3 times as much! 

Anyone know any companies? Not looking to pay ridiculous prices, but it seems inevitable.


----------



## BlueRalph (Mar 25, 2009)

I also live in Brum and was more than happy with the quotes i got from Adrian Flux and A-plan, it's best to speak to Dan at A-plan based in the Thatcham schemes department and he deals with all the SOcom forum members.

If Dan can't help then as you say it could be time to pay up as they were the best i found with flux a close second 

Out of interest where in Brum?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Moseley. Still no insurance. :-(


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

CSB said:


> Moseley. Still no insurance. :-(


a bit off topic but i am thinking of moving to moseley how is the area?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

agent-x said:


> a bit off topic but i am thinking of moving to moseley how is the area?


Depends what part of Moseley, some roads are nice, quiet and leafy then others are used as 'racing roads'.


----------

